# WTF IS Ultraviolet?!!



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 8, 2006)

OMFG! Check this out!!

Heart of Sand


----------



## .Naptha (Feb 8, 2006)

:/ just looks like another one of those lara-croft-super spy movies 

liked the wendys advert at the begginning though


----------



## kataimiko (Feb 8, 2006)

omgz..!!! Is that milla jovovich?! 


*swoons*


is it just me, or does that movie give off Ghost in the Shell vibes?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 8, 2006)

Ghost in the Shell, Matrix, Underworld, Aeon Flux, That other crazy Matrix wannabe film [Equalibrium?], and many others...But it really looks good though.



			
				kataimiko said:
			
		

> omgz..!!! Is that milla jovovich?!



Yes...Yes it is.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2006)

Movie smells like crap, looks like crap, and since i see reviews up for it that say it's crap it could only mean it's crap ...And i hate Milla with are ugly ass looks and shitty acting skills.


----------



## kataimiko (Feb 8, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Movie smells like crap, looks like crap, and since i see reviews up for it that say it's crap it could only mean it's crap ...And i hate Milla with are ugly ass looks and shitty acting skills.



you most definitely are gay if you find Milla to be ugly.


----------



## chauronity (Feb 8, 2006)

Ah, wtf is Ultraviolet? Well... looks like a total crap to me.


----------



## darkgem499 (Feb 8, 2006)

Seems like one of those Sci-fi movies on Earth.The main idea is defianatly not oringinal but overall it seems pretty good.I like the music.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2006)

kataimiko said:
			
		

> you most definitely are gay if you find Milla to be ugly.


No i'm not gay. First she is ugly in my opinion and if you can't accept that then just stop talking to me you immature idiot. Second since her looks don't help her horrible acting i don't see how this movie will be good. Another crappy movie liked resident evil apoc.

*Little note i also don't really like white girls so that's another thing against her...


----------



## Evil_ciller (Feb 9, 2006)

A really, Really bad Kill bill ripp-off?
Look's like pure crap too me and where is the UltraViolens?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2006)

Trailer looks cool..........but the movie will probably suck.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 13, 2006)

mila!!!!!!!!! 


kinda makes me think of the game P.O. #03 (project number 03)

it probably wont be a major good story movie 
but the action looks pretty good and then there is some eye candy in the form of mila yovovich


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 16, 2006)

strange that nobody mentions this, isn't this some sequel or spin off to those other zombie movies she's based on that popular game i never played...

it even has the radioactive symbol in the commercial


----------



## Brandt (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like a crappy movie, though I'll reserve my complete judgement after watching it (after renting it). I'd rather watch Equilibrium.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 17, 2006)

ahh, i remembered, isn't this movie related to resident evil?


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 17, 2006)

It looks like an interesting time waster. I bet it'll be good if you shut your brain off and don't listen to the cliche` story.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 17, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> ahh, i remembered, isn't this movie related to resident evil?



What? No! Where do you see the zombies in this movie?! The only thing connecting this movie to Resident Evil is the main actress.


----------



## Ashura (Feb 17, 2006)

From what I have seen it's another one of those all action and no substance movies. So its proabably going to suck.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 17, 2006)

Hasuo Chaos said:
			
		

> From what I have seen it's another one of those all action and no substance movies. So its proabably going to suck.



i couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## Kakome (Feb 17, 2006)

well everytime they make a movie out of an anima it sucks


----------



## Dark Schneider (Feb 17, 2006)

Judging from the commercials, this is almost EXACTLY like Aeon Flux. Similar storyline etc. This movie is going to suck royally.


----------



## Oggi (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't even want to glance at a trailer.  All I need to know is that anorexic girl + spandex + guns and martial arts = even more crap to introduce into the world.


----------



## Jink (Feb 19, 2006)

to me that shit looks dumb as hell, some fat chick trying to look badass, and the dialogue is so terrible

"what will you do if they chase you"

"ill kill them"

wow amazing, star trek nerds will be all over this though


----------



## Keiryu (Feb 19, 2006)

i think its a Resident Evil take-off.


----------



## Sublime (Feb 25, 2006)

from the description and trailer it looks to me like a mix of underworld and kill bill 1


----------



## superman_1 (Feb 26, 2006)

everytime i see the trailers of this movie and theme and stuff... (futuristic theme, virus killing ppl or doing some other shit and stuff)...seem similar to aeon flux and ....stuff... well anyways..... just gonna download it, watch it and delete it...


----------



## JAPPO (Feb 26, 2006)

It's a crappy movie - that's all you need to know. Or _any_one else needs to know.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 10, 2006)

4 of my friends have seen this movie, all have said it sucks shit. 2 said it was worth watching cause milla is so hot, but another 2 said it was ultrashit. lol. and  one of whom said ti was ultrashit, usually likes most movies, so, i'm guessing it's ultra shitty.


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 10, 2006)

Its a ripoff of a bad movie. AeonFlux which i saw in theatres b/c of the hype and charlize theron .  They both suck and are horrible, worst movie of the year canidatets.  I think those are called razzies or something like that.  
Ultraviolet is a horrible movie dont see it.  If you want to see a great action packed futuristic movie set in a post apocolyptic world check out Equilibrium w/christian bale.  Now that is a great movie who does the whole futuristic world saving thing right.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 10, 2006)

Kakome said:
			
		

> well everytime they make a movie out of an *anima* it sucks



:amazed 

And yes, this will probably be ultrashitty.


----------



## JAPPO (Mar 11, 2006)

hmmmm 8 % is pretty crappy my friends.


----------



## Quoll (Mar 11, 2006)

Helios said:
			
		

> If you want to see a great action packed futuristic movie set in a post apocolyptic world check out Equilibrium w/christian bale.  Now that is a great movie who does the whole futuristic world saving thing right.



Its funny b/c the guy that directed UV also directed Equilibrium.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 11, 2006)

I liked the movie.


----------



## C?k (Mar 11, 2006)

it was okay i suppose, wouldnt buy it on DVD tho =/


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 11, 2006)

equilibrium was very good. however, ultraviolet probably was not. i haven't seen it but from waht i saw on the trailer, it looks pretty bad. i thought the same thing, aeon flux = ultraviolet. lol.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 11, 2006)

this is worse than Underworld Evolution, its amazing how they could even do that...


----------



## Blackvoice (Mar 12, 2006)

all i can say is thank god i did not pay money to see this made for TV action flick


----------



## CABLE (Mar 12, 2006)

When I saw the previews I figured it was based off a comic book. Has that feel to it.  But after investigating I pretty sure it ain't.  That chick in it was on Carson Daly(I got home real late) and she was totally hammered.  Funny shit.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 13, 2006)

The intro has a bunch of comic covers. Don't know if their real though... and honestly not important enough to check. 

It was an OK movie, but some of the fx sucked, like a big grey/black plane. You'll know it if you see it.


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 13, 2006)

i havent check out the movie yet but on the trailer it looks like a Resident evil meets Kill Bill vol.1 meets Aeon flux :S


----------



## Second-Hand Love (Mar 14, 2006)

OMG... It looks really bad. it looks cheezy... OMFG, she changes her outfit everytime!!!! Now that's something different... anyways, it looks pretty damn bad to me!


----------



## uncanny_sama (Mar 14, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> strange that nobody mentions this, isn't this some sequel or spin off to those other zombie movies she's based on that popular game i never played...
> 
> it even has the radioactive symbol in the commercial




no its not i thought that too but its not

it cant be 

movie lookst good enough but whats with that glass armor what were they trying to do there?

like glass is gonna protect you

edit:

thank god its not a spinoff or sequal
in resident evil mila plays Alice
and alice is not violet


----------

